# john deere 567



## 4x4 lugnut (May 31, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first time on "hay talk". I am having problems with my 567 JD hay baler and I thought I might be able to get some helpful info from someone on a discussion forum. I have a 567 net wrap baler that I purchased new a few years ago, my third JD. The first was a 530 and the second was a 567 twine tie. I have never had any major problems with any of them till this year. The bottom front roller on the door broke in half a couple of weeks ago, costing a lot of time and money. After making the repair and not seeing anything unusal with the baler, I thought that it must just be one of those freak things that happens occasionally, the dealer said that they had never sold a bottom door roller before. Well, ok for a while, until yesterday afternoon, while baling the very top idler roller on the mainframe broke in half. Along with the expense, the downtime is killig me. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what might be causing rollers to break. The hay has been dry, the bearings in the end of the rollers are good, nothing looks bent or out of line. Overtime some of the belts have been spliced but have been put back together within specs. I have always run the my balers with the adjustable pressure valve screwed in all the way, and have always had the bale size set at 71.5". And another thing I forgot to mention is that both of these broke while the bale size was at 24". If anyone has any suggestions please let me know, hopefully the parts will be in monday afternoon. I need this baler rolling ASAP, not only do I need to fix the broken roller but I need to fix the problem that is causing it. Thanks


----------



## ddivinia (May 8, 2009)

4x4 lugnut said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time on "hay talk". I am having problems with my 567 JD hay baler and I thought I might be able to get some helpful info from someone on a discussion forum. I have a 567 net wrap baler that I purchased new a few years ago, my third JD. The first was a 530 and the second was a 567 twine tie. I have never had any major problems with any of them till this year. The bottom front roller on the door broke in half a couple of weeks ago, costing a lot of time and money. After making the repair and not seeing anything unusal with the baler, I thought that it must just be one of those freak things that happens occasionally, the dealer said that they had never sold a bottom door roller before. Well, ok for a while, until yesterday afternoon, while baling the very top idler roller on the mainframe broke in half. Along with the expense, the downtime is killig me. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what might be causing rollers to break. The hay has been dry, the bearings in the end of the rollers are good, nothing looks bent or out of line. Overtime some of the belts have been spliced but have been put back together within specs. I have always run the my balers with the adjustable pressure valve screwed in all the way, and have always had the bale size set at 71.5". And another thing I forgot to mention is that both of these broke while the bale size was at 24". If anyone has any suggestions please let me know, hopefully the parts will be in monday afternoon. I need this baler rolling ASAP, not only do I need to fix the broken roller but I need to fix the problem that is causing it. Thanks


It sounds like it is time to get a John Deere specialist out to look at it. Maybe you can get a contact with JD engineering?

D.


----------



## ROLLNITUP (May 25, 2009)

with the net wrap if you make your bales that big the net will wrap around the top roller. sounds like middle belts to short. maybe the pressure release is not working right. 69 inches is a good size .one more thought your over size bale sensor might not be set right.


----------



## firedog68 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi 4x4 lugnut,

Did you ever have more problems or find out what was causing the rollers to break? We just broke rolller 9 and it sounds very similiar to your issue.

Thanks
Corey



4x4 lugnut said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time on "hay talk". I am having problems with my 567 JD hay baler and I thought I might be able to get some helpful info from someone on a discussion forum. I have a 567 net wrap baler that I purchased new a few years ago, my third JD. The first was a 530 and the second was a 567 twine tie. I have never had any major problems with any of them till this year. The bottom front roller on the door broke in half a couple of weeks ago, costing a lot of time and money. After making the repair and not seeing anything unusal with the baler, I thought that it must just be one of those freak things that happens occasionally, the dealer said that they had never sold a bottom door roller before. Well, ok for a while, until yesterday afternoon, while baling the very top idler roller on the mainframe broke in half. Along with the expense, the downtime is killig me. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what might be causing rollers to break. The hay has been dry, the bearings in the end of the rollers are good, nothing looks bent or out of line. Overtime some of the belts have been spliced but have been put back together within specs. I have always run the my balers with the adjustable pressure valve screwed in all the way, and have always had the bale size set at 71.5". And another thing I forgot to mention is that both of these broke while the bale size was at 24". If anyone has any suggestions please let me know, hopefully the parts will be in monday afternoon. I need this baler rolling ASAP, not only do I need to fix the broken roller but I need to fix the problem that is causing it. Thanks


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I am not famiiar with JD but several years ago I ran into a similar situation with a different brand baler. Those rolls had the country of oringin stamped into them and they would break at the first letter of the stamp. Check your rolls and see if they are stamped or have been nicked by a foreign object. Check at the breaks for any damage prior to breakage.


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

make sure you're not making an oversized bale. filling the baler too full can cause rolls to break.


----------

